# brown muck on anubia leaves



## luciano69 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey everyone,
Was just wondering what it might be? if it's detrimental? and how to get rid of it cuz it looks nef on the plant.
I rub it off by hand every 3 to 4 days but it starts forming again (it's quite tough to rub off as well).
Any input much appreciated.
(I'll post a pic as soon as my cam charges ;p)

OK here they are...




























Cheers,

Luc


----------



## RapidSixGuns (Feb 6, 2010)

hi luciano, 

my anubias are browning too. i'm not sure if we have the same problem but i suspect my problem is from over feeding of flant food containing iron. in my tank not only are the anubias browning but several other plants are too such as my crypts. also, i've noticed that the iron loving plants i have are totally unaffected by this browning plague going on. from what i've read, the browning might be caused from a build up of iron phosphate in the water. it can be addressed by doing water changes to reduce the iron phoshate levels. i'm still in the process of addressing this issue so i have no results or follow up to give. just something to think about....maybe you're over-feeding like me with a iron supplement.

regards,
michael


----------



## luciano69 (Mar 11, 2010)

dunno if it's too much iron since I haven't tested the water. Although i do fertilize my plants, but usually underfertilize them as not to pollute anything, so i doubt it.

BTW....Just posted the pics I said i was gonna post....Cheers


----------



## RapidSixGuns (Feb 6, 2010)

tought to tell but it doesn't look anything like what the issues i'm going thru with regarding "browning". the one pic. which gave a side view of a leaf sort of shows that whatever it is is "raised" much like what a mold might do. since you've been able to rub it off and it keeps returning...consider looking into the possibility that it could a fungus of some sort.

good luck,
michael


----------



## luciano69 (Mar 11, 2010)

Also considered Diatoms since i've heard they brown like that plus it's a relatively new established aquarium. But on the other hand, i dunno what Diatoms on leaves look like


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I think they are brown, I got the same issue in my newly established 45g tank. I just wipe off what the SAE's dont.

DO you have Co2 on there?


----------



## luciano69 (Mar 11, 2010)

Nope, not using any CO2 system...


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I had brown muck like mad in my tank till I started using Co2 then it went really brown now it is 100% clear, my SAE's are taking care of the brown muck it is slowly disappearing.


----------

